# Guide Spacing and Tip Size for 7 Dust and Nitro



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Clyde or Tommy W Can you guys confirm the guide spacing and the tip size for the nitro and 7 Dust.

I got guide spacing for the 7 Dust from Fish Militia and I think the tip should be a 12/10.
Can you confirm that 
Tip 6.5, 14.25, 22.75, 32.5, 44, 58.75, 78.75
I am assuming it is the same for the Nitro.
Tip a 12/10?
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jeb, putting the finishing touches on the 7 dust this weekend.

I went with a 12/11 tip. A 10 tube size I think will be too small, at least it was on mine.

I went with Wormy's recommended guide spacing, should work well, but honestly, didn't even test cast it,


Don't know about the nitro- ya might pm Tom W to make sure he sees your question.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

What reel seat did u use? 22mm or 24mm


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*went with*

a 22mm trigger seat, the guys at the fishsticks4u shop were out of 24s but the trigger reel seat in a 22mm actually has a little larger inside dia. than a standard 22mm seat, so it worked fine. If you are going with a standard seat you might want a 24, unless your cutting the butt down some.

On the rod I am currently working on (buddies) I put the 22mm reel seat center at 29" from the butt end of the rod, keeping the butt at full length.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Soooooo*

does that trigger fit on the nitro? :beer: opcorn:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

Man there have been some phone calls made....Jeb, How the hell are you? You ready to fish some this fall?

When you get the chance, call me. Also leave me your number if I dont pick up, I havnt heard from you in a while. 

Yea Ward...Youll want the trigger.

Jeb. That 22 should be fine, maybe even a 20.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ward*

From what I hear the 7 Dust needs 3 to 4 inches cut off the butt to take the 22 trigger. The nitro just needs the back of the reel seat at 30 inch. Correct me guys if I am wrong about this. Ward Call me when you get a chance.
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I had no problems with the 22 reel seat on the 7 dust- slid down easily to the 29" position, and could have slid it down a few more inches, no need to cut the butt to fit a 22 trigger seat.

Now there wasn't much room for arbors under it- I fit just one wrap of tape under the seat. ( I use the dry wall tape), but it will work just fine.

The cork tape fore grip (OD)is just slightly thicker, sitting above the threads of the reel seat, so it depends on what you like as far as transitions.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Jeb.*

I guess its a no-brainer....trigger all the way and if any of ya'll can't tell, I'm slobbering.


----------

